# Starship Troopers 4?!?!?



## Shnooze (Oct 13, 2011)

Starship Troopers: Invasion - About The Film


Sooooooooo! I just found out about this a week ago, and words cannot describe how high my hopes are for this. Not sure if theres already a thread started for this, just felt like sharing with the class.

All we can do is pray it doesnt bomb....considering......


oh, and...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 13, 2011)

I loved the star ship troopers movies. The first one was fucking awesome. I read the book which is supposed to be really good, and while it delt with some interesting issues, it was pretty boreing over all. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## chimpinatux (Oct 13, 2011)

Considering how the 2nd and 3rd films were awful, im not holding out much hope, buuuuut you never know


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 13, 2011)

Starship Troopers the book is one of the best peices of literature ever.
The movies are a terrible disservice to Heinlein's work.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuck yes! I grew up on this shit!


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 13, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Starship Troopers the book is one of the best peices of literature ever.
> The movies are a terrible disservice to Heinlein's work.



I cannot agree with this enough. 

Heinlein is rolling in his grave somewhere. 


Heinlein actually tried to do some work with Hollywood. Get one of his books turned into a movie. 

After working with them (Hollywood in this instance) for a while (6 months... I think?) he left. He hated them, how they worked and how they don't give a flying fuck about making anything good. 

I think this is most telling in that Starship Troopers is one of Heinlein's "kids" (teenager) books and Hollywood still can't write a movie at it's maturity level.


----------



## groph (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh christ.

The first movie was awesome (if it takes a big shit on the book then that sucks, but the first movie is hilarious) but the second and third are just retarded.

As long as Casper Van Dien is in it, I'm good.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 13, 2011)

The first movie is awesome in the same way that "B" horror movies are. 

It's funny because it's so bad.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 13, 2011)

while the first movie isn't a "good" movie by any legitimate measurement, I've always enjoyed it since I was a kid. I think they did a good job in creating a world where a military dictatorship seems to be the only way the humanity was able to get where it was, and a big F U to the "social scientists". having not read the book, I'm sure the movie isn't as good as it, or touches on as many issues, but I have pretty low expectations for the 4th installment.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 13, 2011)

Never knew there was a 2 or 3, I remember laughing my arse through the first one though.


----------



## Shnooze (Oct 13, 2011)

I think Its going to be all in CG, so hopefully its nothing like any of the previous 2 abominations.(fingers crossed!)If it's anywhere half as good as the first ST, I think we'll be fine


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't know there was a 3rd. I wonder how many there will be. (I wonder that because some people just don't know when to end an awful story, like the land before time movies.)


----------



## pink freud (Oct 14, 2011)

The first movie is a satire movie that many people unfortunately thought was an attempt at remaining serious to the book.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2011)

Service Guarantees Citizenship&#8482;


----------



## klutvott (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have high hopes for this. 2 and 3 were missing the one thing that made the first one great. Paul Verhoeven.


----------



## Edika (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw the first one, it was so horrible I was amazed they announced a sequel. Now they are making a 4th one? Sheeesh what a waste of money!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 14, 2011)

pink freud said:


> The first movie is a satire movie that many people unfortunately thought was an attempt at remaining serious to the book.



This... loved the book, loved the movie, but the two are completely separate. The movies after the first were all pretty bad


----------



## estabon37 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you can believe it, my literature course just used this film as its representation of the science fiction genre at the beginning of this semester. I love this movie (remember seeing it at the cinema as a teenager), but I was a little surprised we didn't do something like Blade Runner or Minority Report or Star Wars.

But really, this film digs deeper than MR or SW (maybe not Blade Runner). Even though it's science fiction, it's also a war movie, a "teen rom/com", a horror, and as an added bonus it has gratuitous nudity. And apart from being a commentary on the first gulf war, if you wanna read it that way, it also predicted a surprising amount of the second gulf war, if you believe the messed up dudes over at Cracked.com.

6 Mind Blowing Ways 'Starship Troopers' Predicted the Future | Cracked.com

EDIT: I also had a really fun time in the class explaining to the 'kids' who are just out of high school that the short videos encouraging people to enlist and stomp bugs was only a weird concept because short YouTube style clips didn't exist yet. They didn't get that the film was made in 1997, and YouTube didn't exist. Shit, I was still using Alta Vista coz Google wasn't really a thing.


----------



## DaveFSJ (Oct 15, 2011)

Never knew they got past the first one, I can assume they will kill it just like they did with the Jaws movies! They just don't know when to stop!


----------

